

Stop Calling Me A Troll - ojbyrne
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/12/i_m_not_a_troll_why_does_everyone_on_the_internet_keep_calling_me_one.html

======
leephillips
I'm glad someone wrote this -- and it's an entertaining read. I would add to
the author's points my opinion that people who are overly concerned with
whether the person on the other side of the conversation _really believes_
what he is saying -- whether they are arguing with someone "sincere" or
whether they are just the victim of a "troll" -- are evidencing a lack of
appreciation for debate and dialectic, and are substituting _ad hominem_.

